# Superlux - Fragen an die Audiophilen (welches Modell?)



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen Headset (<45€).
Recht schnell bin ich auf die zunächst komisch anmutende Aussage gestoßen, dass ein Superlux HD681 + Mikrofon Headsets bis zu ca. 70€ hinter sich lässt.
Wenn dem so ist, nehme ich auf jeden Fall einen Superlux Kopfhörer.

Die erste Frage ist, welche Version. Neben dem meistgenannten HD681 gibt es noch folgende Versionen:
> HD660
> HD661
> HD662
> HD668
> HD330
> und einige mehr...

Die HD66x finde ich trotz der niedrigeren Nummern nur für höhere Preise? Was sind die Unterschiede, und welche Version würdet ihr empfehlen?

Und warum bietet nahezu nur ein Händler (Musikhaus Thomann) den "Geheimtipp" Superlux an, wenn die so gut sind? 

Genutzt wird das Headset an einem Realtek ALC892.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Lies mal hier:

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer
[User-Review] Superlux 668B- günstig, gut...
[User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


Also die geschlossenen Superlux sollen alle nicht so top sein, da würde ich mich nach einem offen Umsehen. 
Entweder Superlux HD681 B/F, HD668B oder HD330. Die Unterschiede sind halt die unterschiedlichen Abstimmungen, also sie klingen alle anders. Nicht direkt besser oder schlechter.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

Danke .
Den ersten und dritten Link hatte ich schon gelesen (der Schreiber vom dritten Link muss ja ein Irrer sein ). 
Nach dem zweiten Link gewinnt für mich der HD681 (evtl. F/B) zumindest gegen den HD668 Kopfhörer. Als Hauptvorteil von letzterem wurde ja nahezu nur die Verpackung und das Kabel genannt.

Hast du (oder jemand anderer, der mitliest?) eine persönliche/subjektive Meinung zu dem normalen HD681, beziehungsweise der -B und der -F Variante?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte den normalen eine Zeit lang. Der Klang ist für den Preis überragend. Ist aber sehr basslastig abgestimmt.

Ich würde 3 Modelle bestellen und testen, weil man nicht sagen kann was dir gefällt. Das ist zu subjektiv.

Also den HD681B (leichte Badewanne also leichte Bass und Höhenanhebung), HD681 (starke Badewanne) und den HD330 (kp wie der klingt, soll anders klingen und auch gut sein).

2 der 3 Kopfhörer schickst du einfach zurück. Der HD330 ist nur vergleichsweise schwer anzutreiben, da sollte eigentlich noch eine Soundkarte wie die Asus Xonar DGX her.


----------



## IceMaster88 (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe die HD681 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Höre damit Musik und zocke auch damit.
Für die Musik die ich höre (Deutsch- und Amirap, Electro, Dubstep, aber auch Singer-Songwriter und Jazz, Hardrock und Metal), find ich die Badewannenabstimmung garnicht verkehrt. Der Bass ist present, aber nicht so das die Mitten untergehen und die Höhen kommen auch nicht zu spitz.

Zocken geht auch gut, man Gegner gut ordnen.
Evtl. wäre eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Headphon für vielzocker zum empfehlen.

Also für die 20€ ein Superding und stehen meinem doppelt so teurem AKG K518LE in nix nach.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte bzw hab den 681 und 681 B hier. Ich konnte ehrlich gesagt nahezu Kein unterschied feststellen.
Ein Blick auf die Frequenzkurze zeigt auch, dass sie im grunde identisch abgestimmt ist, aber unterhalb von 50 herz (also Tiefbass bereich) hat der 681B etwas weniger pegel.
Der 681 hat gegenüber dem 681B also nur ein wenig mehr Tiefbass, rest ist so ziemlich identisch (außer eben das optische. 681 = rote ringe, 681B = graue ringe)


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Mai 2012)

Der 681 F wird den meisten nicht gefallen, der ist aber auch langweilig in der Abstimmung.
Ob einem dann der 681 oder B oder gar der 668 B eher zusagt, kann man nur durch probehören heraus finden, ist ja bei Thomann kein Problem.
Der 330 und der 660 ist es auch noch Wert sich anzuhören.

Mir hat am Ende der 668 B am besten gefallen.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Juni 2012)

Danke an alle die geholfen haben!  Gerade wollte ich das normale Superlux HD681 bestellen, da fällt mir das neu erschienene HD669 -> Superlux HD669 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie ist dieses anhand der Specs zu beurteilen?


----------



## Darkseth (12. Juni 2012)

Hmm kann man anhand der specs nicht. Müsste man dann schon mal testen.

Aber die bisherigen geschlossenen Superluxe sollen nicht so gut sein wie die halboffenen


----------



## Imbattable (12. Juni 2012)

Neu erschienen? Ich hab meine Superlux 669 im August 2011 bei Thomann bestellt.

Ich hatte die 681 und die 669 bestellt, mich aber aufgrund der besseren Isolation (Klimaanlage und laut telefonierende Kollegen im Büro) für dir 669 entschieden. Aber ansonsten finde ich offene Kopfhörer insgesamt besser vom Klangverhalten (was als sehr subjektiv einzuschätzen ist). Das einzige was man denke ich sicher sagen kann ist, dass einem unter geschlossenen Kopfhörern die Ohren schneller warm werden.

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir noch die 330 geholt und spiele nun mit dem Gedanken, mir noch die Headset-Variante der 660 (HMD-660E) zuzulegen. Ansonsten hab ich noch einen offenen Sennheiser (HD 555 auf 595 gemodded) daheim. Quelle ist für alle die externe Creative Soudblaster X-FI HD USB-soundkarte mit integriertem KHV, aber auch ein Samsung Galaxy und eine Onboardsoundkarte wurden verwendet.

Fazit für mich: Der 330 ist mit Abstand bequemer als die anderen Superluxe, aber immer noch etwas unterhalb des offenen Sennheisers fürs lange tragen. Weiters isoliert er nicht gut Außengeräusche aber lässt viel nach Außen dringen. Und das Spiralkabel ist ein wenig nervig (kann aber gedehnt werden). Vom Klang her finde ich ihn den bisher gelungensten Superlux, bin schon sehr auf das Headset gespannt.

Was man aber immer tun sollte meiner Meinung nach: Die Ohrpolster (und evtl. das Kopfband) gehören ersetzt! Das Kunstleder fühlt sich zwar weich an, trägt sich aber absolut widerlich. Für die "AKG-Klone" (681, 668, 669 usw.) kann man die AKG 270 etc. Polster verwenden, für die "beyerdynamic-Klone" (330, 660) die Polster für den beyerdynamic 770/990/880. Verteuert die Kopfhörer zwar nicht unwesentlich, macht sie aber um WELTEN bequemer, gerade für den längeren Einsatz ist das meiner Meinung nach unabdingbar.

Bestell sie alle beim Thomann und hör sie quer. Vielleicht solltest du noch die Creative Aurana Live! mit betrachten, die sollen auch nach mehr klingen, als der Preis von 50 Euro vermuten lässt.

EDIT: Wers gemerkt hat: Ich beziehe mich nicht auf den Klang der KH, da ich finde, dass das subjektive Klangempfinden es schwer macht, für andere eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Meinungen!
Das hat Lust gemacht, mehrere zu bestellen und halt die nicht benötigten nach Probehören zurückzuschicken. 
Evtl. bestell ich auch Aurvana dazu, wobei mir vermutlich so ein Superlux schon gefällt.


----------

